# Decimal Imperial to Fraction conversion



## tmuir (Apr 6, 2008)

I've been measuring a lot of parts to make reproductions of them and of course my vernier gives me decimal readings in inches and being a child of the millimetre I'm not brainy enough to convert them into fractions of an inch to figure out what bar stock to buy.

Surely I'm not the only one to suffer from this so here is a site that will convert it for you online that also has a nice reference chart to print out.

http://www.seoconsultants.com/charts/inches-decimal/#conversion


----------



## Divided He ad (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you, Done it and ready to laminate! ;D

Ralph.


----------



## mklotz (Apr 6, 2008)

Just use the shop calculator.

Example...

0.182 read from caliper

0.182 * 64 = 11.648

So 0.182 is slightly less than 12/64 = 3/16


----------



## Divided He ad (Apr 6, 2008)

Marv, 

You sure got a brain in there! Sadly not all of us do!!! Even that seemingly simple stuff just confused me!
It really is that bad.. I blame the teachers for not making me pay more attention.... 


appreciate you trying though... Think I need to get some basic maths books sorted!

Ralph.


----------



## mklotz (Apr 6, 2008)

Ralph,

Maybe this will help.

There are sixty-four 1/64 ths of an inch in one inch. You've measured 0.182 inch.

How many sixty-fourths is 0.182 of an inch? Well, it's 0.182 * 64. (On the computer, it's traditional to use the asterisk '*' to indicate multiplication.)

0.182 * 64 = 11.648

or eleven and a bit sixty-fourths. If we round it off, we'll say it's about 12 sixty-fourths. From there on it's just a matter of reducing the fraction.

12/64 = 6/32 = 3/16

Some basic math knowledge can be a huge time and effort saver in the shop. I encourage you to do a bit of reviewing. It will pay off way beyond the time you spend doing it.


----------



## Divided He ad (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you Marv, much clearer... I will have to take on some maths homework! It has been so long since I needed any serious stuff .
(15years!!) sorry tmuir for hi-jacking your post ;D

Ralph.


----------



## tmuir (Apr 6, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> Thank you Marv, much clearer... I will have to take on some maths homework! It has been so long since I needed any serious stuff .
> (15years!!) sorry tmuir for hi-jacking your post ;D
> 
> Ralph.



No problems.
I know it can be quiet easily done with a calculator and I'm sure most real engineers have just managed to memorised the more commonly used fractions but I'm still very much a newbie at all this and anything that simplifies it for me at the moment is a bonus.


----------

